# [App]Riki Assistant–Poker Assistant for Android



## chengzhixiang (May 16, 2014)

Riki Assistant - Poker Assistant is offered by Riki for the majority of poker enthusiasts with comprehensive entertainment platform and game assistant.

In Riki Assistant,Riki provide you with the most personalized sharing experience,the most humane poker learning materials and the latest World Series of Poker tournament news.

Features:

Forum：Provide a forum in the form of basic functions,browse,publish and like posts.

Video Player:Allowed to watch videos in posts.

My Riki: Accounted users can use all apps under Riki.

Schoolorker learning materials, poker guide, go from the easy to the difficult and complicated.

Masters introduction:world-famous players interviews.

Event broadcast:All kinds World Series of Poker information broadcast.

Note:Riki Assistant - Poker Assistant has diversity features and functions , Riki will meet all your need for texas holdem assistant and poker strategies.If you have any suggestions for us you can tell us on https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mobile-assistant/487303704713517

Google Play:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.riki.RikiAssistant

Getjar:http://www.getjar.mobi/mobile/814507/Riki-Assistant-for-google-nexus-one/


----------

